# Looking for a villa



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all!

I am looking for a villa with a minimum of 3 bedrooms to move in the next few weeks.

I have shortlisted a few locations based on budget of around 130000 but max of 150,000. These are:
The springs, Jemeira 1,2,3, Arabian Ranches, Umm Sequim, Victory Heights.

So rather than just looking on dubizzle does anyone have any trusted estate/rental agents that they can recommend? Just want some honest advice and hopefully be shown around these places as all I have done so far is look on Dubizzle!

Also, any other recommendations on location? We are a small young family and would like a location that is not too far out.....

Thanks for the help!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

My neighbour is a great agent - she's south african, also with a family - if you'd like her number PM me!!


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks lxinuk,

Cant seem to find the pm button! (think i may have to have a certain number of posts to pm?!)

Would like your neighbours details, could you pm me maybe?

Thanks again...


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I think that you budget is not sufficient for the areas you mentioned, except perhaps for Arabian ranches.

Addition (editing these posts is not easy on an iPad): at least for a villa, for an apartment the budget is ok, though you may not find them in all areas you mentioned. Btw, you can send/receive pm's after 5 posts.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes you need five x keep talking here I don't want to put her number public ally


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

mahatma coat said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I am looking for a villa with a minimum of 3 bedrooms to move in the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Budget isn't enough for areas mentioned.

For me Ere Homes were not bad


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

ok thanks for all the replies better get posting!

Yes I think the budget may be a bit tight for some of the ares but seems to be about right for The springs and Arabian Ranches.

At least that narrows down search a bit!


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I think you're budget is fine x you may just need to shop around x when are you coming?


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi lxinuk

I've actually just arrived and running around getting visa's id's banks etc sorted out. Should all be in place in the next few days so hopefully can get a place secured mid January as my family will be joining me then.

Yup definitley a case of shopping around which i dont mind doing!

Think that puts me on 5 posts :clap2: so hopefully you can send me that pm now.

Appreciate your help:thumb:


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Are there any other places you can recommend?


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Layan community suites your budjet.Its just behind Arabian Ranches.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Where will school : work be?


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

No school organised yet-too young. Working at the airport whixh I guess is a fair drive but not too bad...


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

mahatma coat said:


> No school organised yet-too young. Working at the airport whixh I guess is a fair drive but not too bad...


Living in Mirdif is only 10 minute drive to the airport.
Things to watch for are flight path, and for me how many u-turns I have to do before getting on a main road!!! Lots of good primary schools and nurseries. Great shopping!


----------

